# follow Up



## crash (Oct 30, 2008)

How long do you wait to follow up on an estimate. I usually wait about a week. However, I sometimes feel like I am bothering my customers or being avoided. I get about 80 repeat business. But I hate doing the follow up for the above reasons.

So, I guess my question is how long do you wait to do a follow up. Do you receive the same results?

I feel if I can do the estimate the customer can give a response. Should I just not follow up at all?

Some of the same customers that I have been doing work for, on and off, for over 3 years act like I am bothering them when I call back to do the follow up. I hate having to deal with people that want me to jump when they call, and never want to talk to me until they give me the job--and they want it done yesterday.......

How do the rest of you deal with that?

Steve


----------



## crash (Oct 30, 2008)

*hmmm*

I guess I am the only one that does follow-ups........


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I only do res repaint, and I try to follow up with in a week, if I really like the job sometimes I send a follow up letter and a call. 

Some people are nice and are glad we follow up, some act like we are bothering them, just buisnesss I guess, but I would have to say following up on every lead is the professional way to handle buisness, plus you can learn a lot from a follow up call.

Keep folowing up, it also helps at the end of the appointment if you ask "may I follow up in so many day's"

thanks
dave mac


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Depends on the HO, must listen to them when they talk. Sometimes they will give you a clue as to when they want the job done. If they don't, then ask. From that, you will know when to do your follow up.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Yep, listen to the homeowner, I will call a few days after, "just wanted to see if you needed any info or had questions" and follow with a thank you card.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

RCP, is that you in the pic? Are you holding some type of doll doing a voodoo ritual dance?


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

I usually call twice one at about 3-4 days, then another in about 7-9 day following the first cal back. After that I let it lie.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

timhag said:


> RCP, is that you in the pic? Are you holding some type of doll doing a voodoo ritual dance?


Yes, my homage to the end of summer! It was the last summer party/bonfire!


----------



## C. VASUDEVAN (Aug 28, 2008)

We quote on square feet basis and give a rough estimate. Sometimes customer wants to check our estimates with others, give him a fair chance he normally comes back with a reply with in a weeks time if it is urgent. Usually we work for corporates we follow up with them regularly on emails.


----------



## crash (Oct 30, 2008)

Ty for all the replies. i guess I just get upset when I am expect to do the estimate and not bother them again...... or until they want something else.......
Most of my work is with corp. property mgt.

Ty everyone


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

Establish a callback with the customer after you give the estimate. I tell them, "I'll follow-up in a few days if I haven't heard from you."

This manages customer expectations and prevents you from looking crazy or desperate when you call them.


----------

